# ID this algae?



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Just curious, I saw this growing on some wood in my new tank. What type of algae is it?

Since I've had recent struggles with algae even in my established 20gal I'm sort of on a rampage to reduce algae as much as possible.

Thanks!


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

looks like the start of hair algae to me , my wood grows it too, bn pleco should handle it pretty easily or some gm snails


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

x2 on hair algae


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

Is that a new wood? If it is, new wood that just got in the tank sometimes get moldy. It doesn't hurt the fish, actually some fish like pleco eats this kind of mold.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

EW and what the heck is this?!?! Nononononono, I hate algae in my new shiny tank


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Bien Lim said:


> Is that a new wood? If it is, new wood that just got in the tank sometimes get moldy. It doesn't hurt the fish, actually some fish like pleco eats this kind of mold.


Agreed, looks like a mold that can grow on new wood.


----------

